# how do you breed them?



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

:rock: how do you guys breed redbellys? what you just leave em all in the tank and hope something will happen? i am sorry i am new to piranhas.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Welcome! Here's a very informative article on breeding pygocentrus nattereri (RBP). http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

nice article...


----------

